# College WiFi Connection Speed Problem



## devilinearth (May 17, 2008)

hw to incfrease speen in wifi lan...shared
nobody to help me????.....


----------



## rajeshkannan (Nov 21, 2008)

watch www.youtube.com videos.
paste this string in search box. "How to speed up your Wi-Fi Network" 
without quote.


----------

